# Do you take ur knitting every where u go?



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I take my knitting every where . When my husband is driving I knit in the car. I always have my knitting with me even if I think I won't have an opportunity to knit because u don't always know. U could be sitting in traffic, waiting for something u didn't think u would have to wait for, waiting in doctors, dentists, etc offices. How about u? R there places where u would not knit?


----------



## granhiker (Feb 28, 2014)

can not think of any


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Surely you wouldn't take your knitting to the toilet!!! :?: :?:
I have to admit I am not paranoid about knitting - if I feel like doing it, I do some, if not, I don't think it's the end of the world. I'm usually too busy doing other things to knit so a garment take me ages to finish.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I knit at every opportunity, such as in the car ( not driving &#128563 watching the endless football games on TV ( Yahoo, the " World not so serious" is over) , and if I go to an appointment like at the dentist or doctor where I am pretty much guaranteed at least 15 minutes to knit. &#128515; I learned my lesson the hard way, always put those point protectors on and put it all in a ziplock bag.&#128546;


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> Surely you wouldn't take your knitting to the toilet!!! :?: :?:
> 
> There ARE a few places but not many (crocheting).


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I take it everywhere. Doctors, hospitals, in the car, dialysis(for waiting), visiting, anywhere I go.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't travel a lot but would take my knitting. My husband has been in the hospital this last week snd I definitely had it there. Needless to say it goes to my Prayer Shawl Ministry. As a general rule I don't carry it much because I knit mostly lace and the patterns are too complex for a quick knit session.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I only knit one project at a time, and right now the project wouldn't travel well. When I am working on something that will, I take it when my DH drives. I don't normally go anywhere that there'd be a lot of wait time, though.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

No, it's a great conversation starter.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I knit just about everywhere except in church.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I don't take my knitting anywhere! It would send DH nuts if I knitted in the car. I wouldn't feel comfortable knitting in the doctors waiting room. As soon as they call your name you are meant to jump up and go to the surgery. I can imagine getting myself in a tangle with my knitting, and dropping needles etc., as I rushed to the surgery!


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

If i'm knitting or crocheting an easy project it travels with me in the car while my husband does the driving. Recently went on a 3 week driving vacation...the yarn and needles had a good work out. I was able to complete a few small projects and do a few from my wish list.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Long journeys only. Like to give my hands and arms a rest &#128540;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

NO !! I dont even take a book out.when I was a child my mum took knitting to the movies.............


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Surely you wouldn't take your knitting to the toilet!!! :?: :?:


Whyever not? In fact, there's a WIP that lives permanently in the bathroom within arm's reach of the 'throne'. It's a simple all knit tube with a nasty-to-work but pretty-looking yarn. Eventually, it'll be finished and replaced by an equally brainless project.

I do not knit in bed - no reason, just don't. I do not knit in the bathtub or shower; I don't like my project to get wet. I don't knit in the kitchen, but _only_ because there's nowhere to sit down in this house's kitchen.

Other than that, I knit any and everywhere.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

jojo111 said:


> I knit just about everywhere except in church.


Same here, but just recently I have thought that some of those overlong sermons might be digested a little easier if I took my crochet with me. I'll let you know if I have summon up the courage!!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

No. Only on long car rides or visiting the kids for a few days, or long plane rides. I look forward to getting home from work, grabbing a glass of wine (sometimes) and sitting down to my favorite project.


----------



## Bobbi56 (Jun 30, 2013)

if I have to go anywhere I pack up a small-medium size project, just in case. I can't sit & wait & do nothing. my husband always asks before we leave the house...do you need your knitting?? he drives, I knit or crochet.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I take it with me all the time even if I don't always work on it. I like to have it just in case.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whyever not? In fact, there's a WIP that lives permanently in the bathroom within arm's reach of the 'throne'. It's a simple all knit tube with a nasty-to-work but pretty-looking yarn. Eventually, it'll be finished and replaced by an equally brainless project.
> 
> I do not knit in bed - no reason, just don't. I do not knit in the bathtub or shower; I don't like my project to get wet. I don't knit in the kitchen, but _only_ because there's nowhere to sit down in this house's kitchen.
> 
> Other than that, I knit any and everywhere.


Jessica-Jean I just love your posts. And I agree with you. Your posts are always informative. I always take a smaller project with me every that I can sit down and crochet or knit.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I always have socks on needles. They travel well, even in a small purse.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I always have a project with me (and at times a back-up project in the car). The only places I don't knit are the bathroom and church. I tell people it helps relax me and my dr recommended it as a way to lower blood pressure.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whyever not? In fact, there's a WIP that lives permanently in the bathroom within arm's reach of the 'throne'. It's a simple all knit tube with a nasty-to-work but pretty-looking yarn. Eventually, it'll be finished and replaced by an equally brainless project.
> 
> I do not knit in bed - no reason, just don't. I do not knit in the bathtub or shower; I don't like my project to get wet. I don't knit in the kitchen, but _only_ because there's nowhere to sit down in this house's kitchen.
> 
> Other than that, I knit any and everywhere.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> I always have a project with me (and at times a back-up project in the car). The only places I don't knit are the bathroom and church. I tell people it helps relax me and my dr recommended it as a way to lower blood pressure.


Ditto!!!!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Whither I goeth, it goeth.

:lol:


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I never leave home without a knitting project of some kind. More often than not my husband will think of something unplanned that we need to take care of while we're out. Nothing I hate worse than having to wait with nothing to do.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> Surely you wouldn't take your knitting to the toilet!!! :?: :?:
> I have to admit I am not paranoid about knitting - if I feel like doing it, I do some, if not, I don't think it's the end of the world. I'm usually too busy doing other things to knit so a garment take me ages to finish.


U suggested a good place not to knit ii!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

nrc1940 said:


> I never leave home without a knitting project of some kind. More often than not my husband will think of something unplanned that we need to take care of while we're out. Nothing I hate worse than having to wait with nothing to do.


Absolutely. I am chomping at the bit when i.have to wait without my knitting. I now take my knitting every time I get in the car so I won't have any surprises


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

franci6810 said:


> Ditto!!!!


Yes, a church would be unacceptable


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

For a long time I took dishcloths to work on. Recently started doing hats so they are my carry-alongs. I use a zip bag with scissors, darning needle, pattern, and yarn. The other day my 3 (and a half) yr old great grandson was "helping" me pack a bag. I told him to be careful because my scissors are sharp. He went over and got a needle protector and put it on the points of the scissors!
Not only safer but keeps them from tearing into the yarn. Now why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

ompuff said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good list! I will sit up n knit in the bed because I need to relax before I can fall asleep


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

kayrein said:


> No. Only on long car rides or visiting the kids for a few days, or long plane rides. I look forward to getting home from work, grabbing a glass of wine (sometimes) and sitting down to my favorite project.


My favorite place to knit is on a long trip. The time flies , nothing interrupts me , and I get so much done


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> I knit at every opportunity, such as in the car ( not driving 😳) watching the endless football games on TV ( Yahoo, the " World not so serious" is over) , and if I go to an appointment like at the dentist or doctor where I am pretty much guaranteed at least 15 minutes to knit. 😃 I learned my lesson the hard way, always put those point protectors on and put it all in a ziplock bag.😢


Ditto. I had my knitting with me yesterday n i got out of the car (halfway thru a row) an pit it carelessly in the floor. It took me the entire 2 a to get the mess untangled.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

ompuff said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Shower would definitely not be the place to knit!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Viwstitcher said:


> I don't travel a lot but would take my knitting. My husband has been in the hospital this last week snd I definitely had it there. Needless to say it goes to my Prayer Shawl Ministry. As a general rule I don't carry it much because I knit mostly lace and the patterns are too complex for a quick knit session.


I wouldn't knit on lace either!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

My friend and I did take our knitting to Spain a few years ago and knitted our way around Barcelona much to the amusement of the Catalans who saw us, and my son and daughter, but generally I don't take projects out and about with me. If I did, it would more likely be sewing than knitting.

Much as I love knitting I also love a number of other crafts so I sometimes don't knit for weeks at a time.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I knit everywhere I go! I even knit at church. I have ADHD, if my hands aren't busy, my mind drifts. When we get a new minister I always ask if it will bother them. I've never had one say no. Most have appreciated the fact that I want to find a way to listen closely. I knit at work during idle time. My older patients love to see what I'm working on. Many will ask what I'm knitting when they come in. (I work in a Vascular Lab, primarily older patients)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I always have a project with me (and at times a back-up project in the car). The only places I don't knit are the bathroom and church. I tell people it helps relax me and my dr recommended it as a way to lower blood pressure.


My doctor is always surprised that, despite my weight (255 lbs.), diabetes, and age (68), my blood pressure is _always_ low. None of my meds is for lowering blood pressure.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I take my knitting every where . When my husband is driving I knit in the car. I always have my knitting with me even if I think I won't have an opportunity to knit because u don't always know. U could be sitting in traffic, waiting for something u didn't think u would have to wait for, waiting in doctors, dentists, etc offices. How about u? R there places where u would not knit?


I didn't do this, but when I was in the labor room, in labor for my first born (in 1964), I was screaming out in agony whenever a labor pain struck me. But the woman in the bed next to me was KNITTING!! When SHE had a labor pain, she'd just knit faster!! I wonder if that would've worked for me? I never got to find out because that first baby was the first Caesarean section of my four babies!!

I did, however, bring the crocheted wedding gown I was making for my daughter to the hospital when I had a partial discectomy during back surgery. Hey! I was layin' flat on my back -- what ELSE was I going to do???


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep I always have knitting with me and I've learned to take an extra small project with me in case I make a mistake on the main one and it's not convenient for me to tink it at the time--- I just switch to the other small project (usually one of my circular dish cloths) Having my knitting along sure has saved my sanity a number of times when I got waylaid somewhere


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> Yep I always have knitting with me and I've learned to take an extra small project with me in case I make a mistake on the main one and it's not convenient for me to tink it at the time--- I just switch to the other small project (usually one of my circular dish cloths) Having my knitting along sure has saved my sanity a number of times when I got waylaid somewhere


Great thinking. I'm going to do that!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I didn't do this, but when I was in the labor room, in labor for my first born (in 1964), I was screaming out in agony whenever a labor pain struck me. But the woman in the bed next to me was KNITTING!! When SHE had a labor pain, she'd just knit faster!! I wonder if that would've worked for me? I never got to find out because that first baby was the first Caesarean section of my four babies!!
> 
> I did, however, bring the crocheted wedding gown I was making for my daughter to the hospital when I had a partial discectomy during back surgery. Hey! I was layin' flat on my back -- what ELSE was I going to do???


Wow! That's quite a story to share!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My doctor is always surprised that, despite my weight (255 lbs.), diabetes, and age (68), my blood pressure is _always_ low. None of my meds is for lowering blood pressure.


That is great! I kid with my husband he should take up knitting (He would never do it, although I know a lot of men knit). Now I can tell him it will help his high blood pressure


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

ltcmomky said:


> I knit everywhere I go! I even knit at church. I have ADHD, if my hands aren't busy, my mind drifts. When we get a new minister I always ask if it will bother them. I've never had one say no. Most have appreciated the fact that I want to find a way to listen closely. I knit at work during idle time. My older patients love to see what I'm working on. Many will ask what I'm knitting when they come in. (I work in a Vascular Lab, primarily older patients)


That is great. Asking is such a good idea


----------



## Ccox (Oct 23, 2014)

My knitting goes everywhere I go! Drives my hubby crazy sometimes.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I don't take my knitting anywhere! It would send DH nuts if I knitted in the car. I wouldn't feel comfortable knitting in the doctors waiting room. As soon as they call your name you are meant to jump up and go to the surgery. I can imagine getting myself in a tangle with my knitting, and dropping needles etc., as I rushed to the surgery!


I often take my knitting to doctor appointments, I'm usually a few minutes early and the doctor is very often 10 20 minutes behind. I figure if I have to wait for them then they can wait the couple of minutes it takes to put my stuff away.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I always have some WIP with me. I become bored quickly and I was told growing up "Idle hands make the Devils work."
Moonieboy


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

no


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

when we are traveling I'll take my knitting with me but otherwise no. when we're traveling around town I'm usually on KP learning something from the fabulous people here


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

the only place where I feel a bit uncomfortable knitting is in church.


----------



## Jusren1 (Jun 5, 2014)

I tend to take it with me. Had way too many hours of waiting for music lessons or other activities where it was too far or not enough time to go home before it was time to leave. Day or night I am a happy vegiemite knitting away till it is time to go. Even better if I am not driving then I just carry on. I guess the only place that I won't knit is in my DH's truck ..... Bounces along and takes too many stitches with it, then I leave my knitting at home. Apart from the obvious places it pretty much with me.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I always carry a knitting project. I knit blankets for charity and when they get too big to schlep around I leave it home to finish and start another one.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends on where I'm going and how long the wait is expected to be. I find it rude to take knitting to people's houses when visiting, so I don't do that. JMHO.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

As the saying goes - "if I'm sitting, I'm knitting!".


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

At one time, I would knit nearly everywhere. I even did a few rows while I was standing waiting for the potatoes to come to the boil!!

I have got over that stage now!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I take it everywhere.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I don't take my knitting anywhere! It would send DH nuts if I knitted in the car. I wouldn't feel comfortable knitting in the doctors waiting room. As soon as they call your name you are meant to jump up and go to the surgery. I can imagine getting myself in a tangle with my knitting, and dropping needles etc., as I rushed to the surgery!


Now thats why I always have a pair of simple magic loop socks on the go. Doesn't take much before the plain ones are easy and with the magic loop method you can just jump up and go (they live in a bag attached to me handbag (purse) so they go almost anywhere with me-they go to church with ne but doen't get taken out. But I knit as I go to church so it can't be left home can it?


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I always have my knitting with me.
My late husband and I used to drive to Atlanta or West Palm Beach yo visit our parents (may they all rest in peace). Atlanta was always a finished baby sweater trip.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I only knit one project at a time, and right now the project wouldn't travel well. When I am working on something that will, I take it when my DH drives. I don't normally go anywhere that there'd be a lot of wait time, though.


That is exactly why I always have at least one simple project on the needles. I never go anywhere without a knitting or crocheting project. On trips I usually take three or four project bags with me.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Ha ha , people say "I knit everywhere except in Church" 

I bring my knitting when i can where i can, i am always on the go. Although its usually hurry up and wait , hence the knitting.
I DO knit in church, Our church service starts at 9am, i get to the church ar 7:20 am, i make 2, 100 cup pots of coffee, and set out all the things needed for fellowship time, also my 24 year old nephew comes with me and he sets up the audio video stuff for the sanctuary and the overflow.. those few Sundays when i am not on the worship team, i sit in my seat, and knit while the other worship team does warm ups and practice. I learned to knit in that church in the kitchen with dear friends ...and as long as i am not disrespectful, and knitting while pastor is speaking i think there is nothing wrong with knitting in church.
Plus i knit everywhere else. ..

Happy knitting 
DEW


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jusren1 said:


> I tend to take it with me. Had way too many hours of waiting for music lessons or other activities where it was too far or not enough time to go home before it was time to leave. Day or night I am a happy vegiemite knitting away till it is time to go. Even better if I am not driving then I just carry on. I guess the only place that I won't knit is in my DH's truck ..... Bounces along and takes too many stitches with it, then I leave my knitting at home. Apart from the obvious places it pretty much with me.


Australian by any chance?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I bring my knitting with me everywhere but work. I don't think the principal would appreciate me knitting at school!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Same here.


canuckle49 said:


> I knit at every opportunity, such as in the car ( not driving 😳) watching the endless football games on TV ( Yahoo, the " World not so serious" is over) , and if I go to an appointment like at the dentist or doctor where I am pretty much guaranteed at least 15 minutes to knit. 😃 I learned my lesson the hard way, always put those point protectors on and put it all in a ziplock bag.😢


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's too bumpy in the car to knit, and I'm working on a project that needs concentration. I must start something mindless for take-a-long.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes I take my knitting everywhere just like you.my best friend I quess.


----------



## ghbaum1113 (Nov 1, 2014)

I always have some knitting with me. I knit in the car while my husband drives. I am leaving on vacation tomorrow and will fly with my knitting (for airport waiting and on the plane) - with short needles if possible. TSA allows needles but does prefer plastic or bamboo. Just to be safe, I pack my steel tips and carry on the bamboos. Be careful about the differences in tension.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have it with me most of the time.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I knit wherever there is free time of sitting...never did it standing up lol. I find it a great stress reliever especially before medical procedures and waiting in an airport. I don't knit at meetings, lectures, parties or religious/ non religious ceremonies. Everywhere else is fair game


----------



## juliepeabody (Oct 13, 2014)

wouldnt leave home without it whats the problem?


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm leaving shortly for a (cold) overnight motorcycle trip 250 (400 km) miles away & I have my knitting project packed! I'll see the same group of Motor Maids that I saw on our trip to the coast 3 weeks ago. I was working on the back of my Lady Poncho then & I'm now on the front. They'll think I've made very little progress!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

I don`t go out much but do have a project bag at the ready with something small and mindless to do. I make a lot of Christmas ornaments all year long and those are the simplest things to take along. Don`t take any big projects.
Funny you should mention in the bathroom as I was just asking Mike if it would be proper to have a project bag in there...lol but so far I don`t. And I do not take my work to bed as I read there...lol


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't take my knitting with me. Did it once, to a doctor's office, knitted in the waiting room, and totally messed up the pattern. I have learned that I knit best at home where I am alone and can concentrate. I have also learned that knitting is most enjoyable for me when I am alone.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere but the loo. It is always with me.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

yes I keep it in my car, I do elder care and am allowed to do most of my crafts while I work.


----------



## purple_paisley (Jul 23, 2013)

"If I'm sitting I'm knitting" - pretty much says it for me too! Exception being church services/ mass, restaurants and bathroom. Although the wait sometimes in restaurants had made me wish I'd brought it in from the car.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

We are driving across the continent from Ontario to Arizona and I have a bag of knitting with me. preemie hats and dish cloths are easy to do when I'm not driving. I take mine with me every where. Not good at just sitting and waiting.


----------



## purple_paisley (Jul 23, 2013)

Usually ride in to work with my dh and love to knit then. He likes to say that WE work on my projects. . .and I always give him credit for the driving that makes it possible!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I keep something I am working on in the car at all times. If I need to wait sometimes it is there when I need it. I eventually finish it. With all the time we wait for appointments, it certainly doesn't take time to finish.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessie Roberts said:


> That is great! I kid with my husband he should take up knitting (He would never do it, although I know a lot of men knit). Now I can tell him it will help his high blood pressure


Sailors aboard ships were knitters - Aran Isle, without patterns.

Tell your husband that real men can do anything! Knit, crochet, needlepoint, cook, tailor, design, bobbin lace, quilt (see http://www.thesupper.net ) a quilt of the Last Supper done by a male dentist.


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't knit at church


----------



## Tandy (Dec 11, 2012)

I take my knitting with me to do whilst we are travelling, my husband driving. He likes me to knit while in the car as he can see if I am still awake!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I always have a pair of socks in progress in my purse, i do not knit in the car though.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I take my knitting everywhere. I keep a neckwarmer project on hand all of the time. It's made circular, k2 p2 around and around for anywhere between six and 12 inches. It's on a bamboo needle, so it doesn't get cold when I leave it in the car.

I don't knit in church, except for Christmas, when I have to get there extra early to get a seat. Then I put it away when the worship starts. But I take it to all kinds of meetings. Oh, and I don't take it to nursing homes. I visit people as a volunteer Ombudsman, so our conversations are sometimes intense, with extended eye-to-eye contact. But yes, in the car, at stop lights and railroad tracks. It keeps me calm during traffic tie-ups. How can people say they don't have enough patience to knit?
Carol K in OH


----------



## darber (Aug 13, 2014)

I always knit in the car, even when I am in the drivers seat. I don''t knit when I am actually driving, of course, but I have been known to knit at red lights. I figure it is not a communication device, so I won't be charged for distracted driving. I have been knitting for so long that I don't need to look at what I am knitting so I can put it down as soon as the light turns green. I have also been known to knit in the bathroom, usually hats or mitts, so they don't get dirty. It makes me cringe at the thought of getting "something" on my precious knitting.


----------



## yarntart (Jul 30, 2014)

I have had two friends say to me in the past week they don't knit in public as their mothers made them feel like they didn't knit correctly because they take their hand off the needle when they put the yarn around. Can you believe that!!!!!!
Me. I usually take knitting with me 'just in case'. Sometimes I bring it home untouched and other times I have a wonderful time filling in when my husband is doing things that don't interest me.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

Always take a project with me. I do a lot of knitting for the VA hospitals and a woman's shelter. So, it is always an easy hat or scarf. Like someone said, it is a great conversation starter while waiting in a Doctor's office etc., while on long trips, it keeps me somewhat sane. Before going out the door at home, I make sure I have something to knit. Even when visiting friends, after about a half hour, I have to dig out my knitting.


----------



## Ginia1951 (May 17, 2014)

I cannot just sit and do nothing so I take some form of handwork with me everywhere I go. I knit, crochet or embroider everywhere I go. In fact the kids would get worried I was sick if I did not bring my "sewing bag" as they called it when I walked out of the house.

The kids loved the fact I did handwork all the time for two reasons. First, they thought (WRONG) that if I was doing something with my hands I could not keep track of who was doing what and they would avoid getting into trouble. Second, most of the handcrafts I was making were things they had requested or suggested and they were eagerly waiting for "their" craft to be done and given to them.

With a blended family of 11 children there was a lot of love and not a lot of extra money. That many kids needed a stay at home mom. The other thing was that when I made them something THEY got to pick the material and pattern (within reason) and it was THIERS not to be shared or passed down to someone else. Lots of laughter, tears and "If there is no blood you settle it yourselves" went on as they grew up. 

One day my husband looked out the kitchen window and said just before he ran out to separate things and find out what was going on. "Look at that... my kids and your kids are picking on OUR kids." What a hoot we had with that size family.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> I knit just about everywhere except in church.


Wish I could knit in church! Every week I think this! ...guess my mom ingrained in me well...Idle hands are the devils handiwork! 
Anyone found a loop hole of how to knit in church without the wrath of god coming from those around you?


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Always with me including the beach and boat.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yesterday, Hubby and I went to a Café for late breakfast after paying the taxes..place was packed. Anyhoo I started a chat with a gal who was working on her craft "basket weaving". She was quite talented and that was the first I'd seen that being done in a restaurant.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I almost always have a knitting bag with me. I do not knit in church, at a wedding or funeral or if we go out to dinner.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, me too!!!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I take my knitting with me almost everywhere I think I might have to wait. And I knit at church before church starts and in Sunday School. I don't knit when the pastor is speaking though. Knitting/crocheting is relaxing and if more people did it the world might be a lot better for it. Blessings to all my knitting/crocheting friends on KP!!!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

My WIP gets carried everywhere, whether it gets worked on or not. Crocheting is easier to put down quickly, but knitting too if I'm assured of a reasonable span of time. If I don't actually work it, I am comforted that it is available. I'm just too antsy to sit still doing nothing.


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

I do not knit well, but I do crochet and it goes almost everywhere with me. Recently my husband and I got to travel alone and I did not take any projects. I guess I was showing I was slightly bored with his pick of "entertainment" so he stopped at a store to purchase hooks and yarn so I could crochet. We both had a splendid time after that. Have to say the only place I do not crochet is the shower and during church services.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

I always have my knitting bag with me. I can't stand sitting with nothing to do. The only place I don't knit is in church.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, of course. Everywhere I go except bathroom. Why not


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I am obsessed,took it to visit my sisters yesterday,they said they didn't mind,but too much talking I could not knit at all kept frogging.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

There's a time and place for every hobby. So I take my knitting only where it's appropriate. I love my hobbies but I'm not so obsessed that I can't do without them in certain places and certain times.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I take my knitting with me everywhere. I will not knit in church, at a funeral, or during a performance. Yesterday morning I printed off a new pattern to work on while traveling from Houston to Corpus Christi. Got started down the road, cast on my stitches, then the pattern said to work rows 1-35 of chart A. I never printed chart A. I cried out "oh no". Hubby thought he did something wrong or was in the wrong lane. I had to assure him it had nothing to do with him. It was my forgetting to print off the chart. He offered to pull the truck over so I could jump in the camper to print the chart. No go, because we do not have a generator so I couldn't turn the printer on. A day's travel with no knitting. Boo Hoo.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My knitting is with me wherever I go. I don't knit in church, in the bathroom or kitchen. But other than that pretty much everywhere.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't knit while soaking in my hot tub or while shopping at Walmart. LOL! Outside of that, my knitting is usually with me.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I always carry a project with me, usually a pair of simple socks. The larger things or more complicated patterns with charts just don't lend themselves to knitting in cars or doctors' offices. And that it why I have so many WIP's!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessie Roberts said:


> Good list! I will sit up n knit in the bed because I need to relax before I can fall asleep


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

poulie said:


> Wish I could knit in church! Every week I think this! ...guess my mom ingrained in me well...Idle hands are the devils handiwork!
> Anyone found a loop hole of how to knit in church without the wrath of god coming from those around you?


Well, it depends on the congregation. More relaxed groups might accept it. Sometimes I drop the ball of yarn and it rolls a way, and I don't want to interrupt the service or call attention to myself. If I take my knitting, others could take their crochet, or needlepoint, or embroidered pillowslips... colored pencils? pastels? oil painting? I pray or meditate or even read at home while I am knitting, when knitting is my main activity. But when I worship with others, that is all I am there for. But that's me, and my feelings, and my churchmates.
Carol K in OH


----------



## JoniM (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I've taken my knitting all over the world when I travel. I've never had a problem carrying my needles on a plane but I never travel with my good ones and bring a stitch holder just in case


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Most places I go yes, some WIP goes along, and it sure passes the hurry up and wait time in a doctors office or anywhere you know you will have to wait for an appointment... and it gets all those WIP projects done faster =)


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Knitting helps me concentrate. I asked a speaker at a retreat, once, if he minded if I knit and he said he didn't mind - that he understood and had a student once who regularly fell asleep in class until she started bringing her knitting and became totally engaged in the class because she was awake!


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere (excluding toilets). I also keep another backup n the car. I travel and always use bamboo or plastic needles and blunt scissors to go through screening at airports and Federal buildings. I do get quite a bit accomplished and to me that beats staring at a handheld device.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I usually have something with me: currently, there's a lace scarf under construction in the tote bag I take to work with me - I work on that at lunch time when the weather is sufficiently bad that I can't take a walk. On our recent vacation trip, I worked on a crochet baby blanket on the train, in the hotel room, and on the plane coming back. In the TV room, there's usually a prayer shawl or afghan under construction.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Usually but yesterday I was caught waiting when I didn't expect to. Guess what? No knitting with me! I was running a bit behind and didn't pick up the project bag...never again!!!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I take my knitting every where . When my husband is driving I knit in the car. I always have my knitting with me even if I think I won't have an opportunity to knit because u don't always know. U could be sitting in traffic, waiting for something u didn't think u would have to wait for, waiting in doctors, dentists, etc offices. How about u? R there places where u would not knit?


If I still attended church, I would not knit in church. I will not knit when out to dinner. I like to live in the moment with hubby. I would not knit at celebration, like a wedding or graduation. If I have company in my home I will not knit unless they are VERY close friends. Then, I ask, "Do you mind if I knit while we visit". But, that reminds me of the old George Carlin routine, "Mind if I smoke?" "no, mind if I fart?" I enjoy knitting, but, I am working VERY hard to give whomever I am with undivided attention. Where DO I knit? Lunch breaks at work. Waiting in an office (dr. dentist, etc.) Riding in the car. At home. At my mother-in-law's house. At my daughters' house. At my best friends houses. In my camper. On a ferry, because two of my favorite vacation spots involve ferry rides. And of course I knit at my LYS.

I do take my knitting with me MOST days. But, I don't take it out all the time. And, I always keep a ball of peaches and cream and needles for washcloths in the back seat of my car, because you never know!


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I did take my knitting in while I was on the throne because I was preparing for my colonoscopy we all no that is not fun.

Gotta do what ya gotta do do do do.

Sorry if this a bit ugly but it is the truth.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep most places, and definitely I knit in the car if it is not my turn to drive.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My doctor is always surprised that, despite my weight (255 lbs.), diabetes, and age (68), my blood pressure is _always_ low. None of my meds is for lowering blood pressure.


And when I was 45 and 110lbs my BP was so high it was insane and no one could figure it out. I battled it until I turned 50, or maybe a few years before. Took up knitting again (which I hadn't done since I was 9), and no more BP issues.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a "car" project - one that stays in there for down times when driving, i.e., traffic jams, waiting at railroad crossings, waiting to pick up people, etc. When I'm a passenger on a road trip I have no problem taking any size project.

I have small projects that I travel with - the very start of a blanket, or shawl, or scarf, when I'm flying. In coach you have so little elbow room I do circular needles.

I refuse to take my knitting to social occasions - birthday parties, weddings, etc. I think that's rude.


----------



## madeleine (Feb 8, 2011)

yes i do everywhere,beach car airplane....lately i have gotten int needle felting.........i think nitting has a rival !!!!!


----------



## bizzielizzieuk (Oct 20, 2014)

Work, to knit in rest breaks and on the bus home, in the car on days-out, I have even been known to knit on the beach, when we go camping, yes, basically everywhere


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I don't take my knitting anywhere! It would send DH nuts if I knitted in the car. I wouldn't feel comfortable knitting in the doctors waiting room. As soon as they call your name you are meant to jump up and go to the surgery. I can imagine getting myself in a tangle with my knitting, and dropping needles etc., as I rushed to the surgery!


Circulars are my answer for GP's waiting room.Have had a circle of fascinated 3 year olds ,in silence,mesmerised,when they had been running around a few mins before.Peace,perfect peace!!Lindseymary


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Gee...most people think my knitting needles are literary attached to me&#128516;


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Me too. Once I was knitting at my granddaughter's gymnastics class and the girls came over after the class to see what I was knitting. The next week my granddaughter was wearing the leggings I made her and they were thrilled to see the end result (they were 7 years old).


lindseymary said:


> Circulars are my answer for GP's waiting room.Have had a circle of fascinated 3 year olds ,in silence,mesmerised,when they had been running around a few mins before.Peace,perfect peace!!Lindseymary


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere, too! A couple of yrs ago I took my knitting to the Cleveland Cavaliers basketball game - ended up with my picture on the Jumbotron! What a surprise that was!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

me too i take it anywhere i go....


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I leave it at home when I go to church, but there is a lady that even takes hers there.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, everywhere. I always have an easy project on the go for those times when, visiting mother in the nursing home, dr and/or other appointments, passenger when driving, babysitting the grandchildren.....yup, everywhere


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I always have a project with me when I'm out and about. Since I always have socks OTN, I take them, unless I'm going to be "camped out" somewhere for the day (like a friend's house) then I'll take other projects.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jojo111 said:


> I knit just about everywhere except in church.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

There are very few places that I go that I do not have my knitting with me. 
The places I do not take my knitting are easier to list than the ones where I do take my knitting. 
NO knitting bag when I: go to the grocery store, in church (the knitting bag is in the car for the trip while hubby drives), football games...too much jumping up and down (again knitting in the car) 
Jane


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I crochet at the Dr.s appointments, I'm a caregiver and between my family and my client I spend a lot of time in Dr.s waiting rooms. I can't seem to concentrate very well with my knitting to take it.. 

I take a tote with my knitting when we go out of town!! Not always but if were are getting out of town for relaxing then I do! He takes his golf magazines and I take my knitting.. 

At home its mostly just in the family room or office. I always have needles and yarn at my desk.. and I normally have 2 projects going in the family room.. my crochet is portable and I can do that most anywhere. 

I don't crochet or knit in the car... I get motion sickness and just reading a map puts me over the edge


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I take a project with me wherever I go as well.


----------



## granny girl (Sep 12, 2014)

Jessica Jean, you made me smile! You are my kind of gal. Happy knitting! :-D


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep,everywhere.
I've taken small projects to the bathroom.
Tried the tub,which had a tray stretched across for the soaps. It did get a tad damp,but it was a washcloth,so I let it dry afterward on the circular needle.
Of course,Dr,DDS,when they yell my name,I yell" coming". Usually they chuckle.
Let's see...dog park,dance school,picking up grandson from school,high school basketball games,and at red lights.
And more.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Never in a doctors office with all those creepy germs floating around not to mention the amount of germs all over the chairs. Oh yuck, no. I worked as an RN and never took my knitting to work.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got home from a week's holiday with all our family. I took with me 2 projects, - one started, the other not. I think I may have managed 3 or 4 rows! Yes, there was a toddler around, and the cardi is her Christmas present. Couldn't continue when she was around and when she was in bed there was a little baby to cuddle/feed/play with. Grandchildren. Aw.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

I take my knitting and/or crocheting plus a book with me--you never know--lol


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't take it to funerals, court, my own children's or grandkid's birthdays,sport events(unless doubleheader games because I knit in between games)...because I think they deserve my attention and should be on the moment of their celebration. I knit every day or night. Don't knit in the bathroom. JJ you crack me up!!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I always take knitting with me when I go somewhere, just in case I get a few minutes to work on it. I usually have a few projects on the go, so a smaller, simpler one goes with me in the car. It is surprising how even a few minutes each day adds up to a finished item


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep if I remember,I take something with me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The only time I recall taking my knitting with me was while I was dog sitting. The Bouvier des Flandres took off with my project and it took an hour for her to tire of it so I could get it back, rather unscathed, after she dropped it on the floor in another room. I enjoy the break from knitting/crocheting, perhaps because my hands have been severely arthritic for many years and because I love to read.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Surely you wouldn't take your knitting to the toilet!!! :?: :?:
> I have to admit I am not paranoid about knitting - if I feel like doing it, I do some, if not, I don't think it's the end of the world. I'm usually too busy doing other things to knit so a garment take me ages to finish.


No but I read patterns there.....


----------



## RTFluffy (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes I take my knitting with me everywhere. I am currently working on a scarf that is garter stitch here at work. I have had so many people tell me that they would love to learn and have met some of the nurses that I work with that Knit or Crochet. The blanket that I am working on got the be too much to take places so small projects like scarves and dish scrubbies are what I work on.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

no,i can't knit in the car. i have to see what goes on around me.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, I take my knitting absolutely everywhere I go. I have a project bag that has a few knitting/pattern books; zipper pouches with supplies like stitch markers and holders, yarn needles, sewing needles, tape measures, cable needles and so on; my interchangeable circulars set; a notebook and a graph paper notebook; a set of crochet hooks; a small Ott-Lite that can either sit on a table or clip to something; and my WIPs. Right now I'm working on three small-ish projects so they're all in my project bag. My fiance thinks there is no way I'll ever need everything that's in that bag, but at some point I have needed almost every item in there. 

I take my project bag every time I leave the house, so I can at least knit in the car.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

This is kind of funny, since I often forget my knitting....BUT
I had a medical appointment on Monday, and my oldest gs called, and asked could I take him for his MRI, and then back to school! No worries, of course. When we got to the MRI place, we waited and waited, and gs says he's going out to the car to get my knitting (a pair of socks for him).
Two and a half hours later, we were on the road back to school, a 75 mile drive!!! How thankful I am that I had a knitting bag in the car!!!!!
(I would NEVER have waited 2 1/2 hours for an MRI. There were no other patients, but him!)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

There's only one answer--Yup! Having a larger purse allows me to carry my grocery bags and always a plastic zip bag with my latest small project!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DollieD said:


> This is kind of funny, since I often forget my knitting....BUT
> I had a medical appointment on Monday, and my oldest gs called, and asked could I take him for his MRI, and then back to school! No worries, of course. When we got to the MRI place, we waited and waited, and gs says he's going out to the car to get my knitting (a pair of socks for him).
> Two and a half hours later, we were on the road back to school, a 75 mile drive!!! How thankful I am that I had a knitting bag in the car!!!!!
> (I would NEVER have waited 2 1/2 hours for an MRI. There were no other patients, but him!)


Yikes, that's one long MRI personnel break!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I take knitting everywhere except church. It stays in the car there. This is why I have multiple projects going. Always need a mindless one for the car and meetings!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I would not knit in church, but take with me otherwise.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

JillF said:


> I take it everywhere. Doctors, hospitals, in the car, dialysis(for waiting), visiting, anywhere I go.


I too wait at dialysis for my husband, not to mention doctors, hospital. Then there are the endless football games on TV (like today, Sunday, Monday, Thursday, Friday night HS, and this week Tues. night FB. . . .When I'm not doing chores at home, I'm knitting. AND. . I never leave home without my knitting. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I knit every where except the toilet. Now if I felt "the urge" to knit there, I would.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

I take my knitting whenever there is a possibility that I will be bored.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I take my knitting every where . When my husband is driving I knit in the car. I always have my knitting with me even if I think I won't have an opportunity to knit because u don't always know. U could be sitting in traffic, waiting for something u didn't think u would have to wait for, waiting in doctors, dentists, etc offices. How about u? R there places where u would not knit?


Yes, I usually take my knitting wherever I go. The only regret I have is on a visit to Farfield Mill in Cumbria one Tuesday. I left my knitting in the Hotel and Tuesdays are when the Mill knitters meet. Even without my needles, I was made VERY welcome. There must be a lesson there???? :-( :-(


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I keep a simple project in the car. Never know when I will be in a "waiting" situation. Usually a scarf or small blankie which doesn't need "pattern following" attention. Always knit in the waiting rooms at doctor's offices. Also knit at Weight Watchers...I make cotton dish cloths there, and give them to the new members (and some of the old members, too!!) I get WAY TOO BORED when I sit and do nothing. And have some have mentioned...it is a great conversation piece!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I take my knitting every where . When my husband is driving I knit in the car. I always have my knitting with me even if I think I won't have an opportunity to knit because u don't always know. U could be sitting in traffic, waiting for something u didn't think u would have to wait for, waiting in doctors, dentists, etc offices. How about u? R there places where u would not knit?


I take it nowhere, except to knitting class. I knit in my recliner at home.


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

while I don't have my knitting I do bring a book, especially at the doctor's office


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I haven't knit in church, at a funeral or at a wedding...yet!


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I knit at home or in physicians waiting rooms. I consider it rude when I am with someone else because we are losing the art of conversation. When on long trips in the car I prefer to talk with whomever is there with me. Even at home my DH and I talk and I seldom ask him to wait until I finish a pattern or row. People are more important to me than any hobby I have.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would never knit at church or a funeral.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Just went to help serve food at a craft fair. Took my socks to knit if I had time and got an order for a pair of socks. You just never know!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cableaway said:


> I take it with me all the time even if I don't always work on it. I like to have it just in case.


Ditto, you never know when you will have to wait for something. And I will knit anywhere that I find a few minutes including restaurants and especially doctors offices.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

I take mine everywhere. I always have knitting in my bag.
I am doing a blanket at the moment in log cabin. There are 16 squares and each square has 9 sides. So its very easy just to put in my bag while I am doing the squares, not to bulky.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been known to knit simple projects (bookmarks for teenagers being baptized) while on my exercycle. Have to put a project back in the car again.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd rather read my book at the doctor's or other waiting places but, unfortunately, I've another place to knit now - while DH is having his Chemo. Oh dear, I'd give it all up to have a good outcome...


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm with J.J....everywhere....I have several things on the go, so take the appropriate knitting to wherever I'm going...

B


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't take it EVERYWHERE I go. I went up to my Grandson's place for a few days last week and took it with me. I tried to do some in the train but the seats were too small so I just sat and looked out the Window at the scenery, which I enjoyed very much. I did a little bit whilst I was away but I mainly only do it at home.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

i knit everywhere but church.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I'd rather read my book at the doctor's or other waiting places but, unfortunately, I've another place to knit now - while DH is having his Chemo. Oh dear, I'd give it all up to have a good outcome...


Lots of prayers coming your way...for DH and you, too. I make prayer shawls for our church, and often have one with me if waiting in a hospital. The prayers help me, too!! HUGS...GG


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

ROFL


----------



## chexnh (Mar 21, 2011)

I always have sox on my dp's for in the car, dentist, dr waiting rooms and stops my husband makes that I didn't know about. Leave my bigger projects at home. I knit everywhere


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere. There's really no place I won't knit, except maybe a funeral. I remember listening to the Knitpicks podcast....Kelly said the happier the occasion, the more likely she is to knit. The sadder, not so much. Seemed like great advice to me!


----------



## JLVOKNITTER (Oct 10, 2014)

I pretty much take my knitting everywhere. I it is a good conversation starter, but mostly helps me pass the time when I am waiting for whatever.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Certainly I would _not knit in church services - we go there to worship.

Am never in the bathroom long enough to knit anything! That's good I guess.

And I am leery of knitting as a passenger even, in the car. Many years ago my now ex and I made car trip through Europe. I wasn't knitting (thankfully) but I was holding a movie camera as we drove on the autobahn in Germany (husband drove) We were struck from the rear by a speeding Mercedes (we drove a Renault 12, lol!)
No warning at all! We were sandwiched between two Mercedes. The movie camera cracked one of my teeth (I also had a whiplash injury) 
No matter how well one drives, the other fellow may not drive so well. I hate to think what could happen in a similar circumstance, holding knitting needles! Stab in the eye?


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I knit everywhere even at church meetings!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't knit at church, a funeral service, or a restaurant--maybe a few other places that just don't come to mind at the moment. But yes, I do take knitting most places I go, and I am convinced that it lowers my blood pressure when I knit in the waiting room at a doctor's visit.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't knit in church and I don't knit in the bathroom. Everywhere else if fine. I knit standing up in the kitchen and at work when I get tired of sitting and have a break. Someday I will try knitting on the treadmill and exercise bike.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

I take my knitting with me all the time except when I go to Church or, as Bundyanne07 mentioned, to the BR. Obviously going places where I will be actively involved in another activity, such as shopping, etc means leaving my knitting behind &#128532;


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

I usually have a bathcloth or a simple prayer shawl on the needles all the time; those things are what I work on everywhere else. Something complex, only at home....and if I am at a hard place, it goes to the 'littlest room in the house'. I don't like to lose my focus


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a pair of socks in progress in both cars just never know when we leave the house where hubby might want to stop and shop... if I'm not interested ... I'm happy to wait in the car and knit..


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

The only place I don't take my knitting is to church services! I do take it to meetings at church, but not the Sunday morning service! :-D


----------



## Smeva (Apr 4, 2014)

Went to the Floridia-Georgia game this weekend. Didn't take my knitting, but I admit that I thought about it. &#128522;


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Sometimes I take my crochet instead of knitting.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

I most definitely do, but I don't knit in church.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I take my knitting just about everywhere too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knit whenever and wherever I can. Don't knit in church during the service, whilst driving or on the toilet. Other than that I have no qualms about where I knit.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I take my knitting when it's convenient to knit and I'm just sitting.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been knitting squares for a blanket, whilst travelling in the car. Always have a little project in my bag.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

darber said:


> I always knit in the car, even when I am in the drivers seat. I don''t knit when I am actually driving, of course, but I have been known to knit at red lights. I figure it is not a communication device, so I won't be charged for distracted driving. I have been knitting for so long that I don't need to look at what I am knitting so I can put it down as soon as the light turns green. I have also been known to knit in the bathroom, usually hats or mitts, so they don't get dirty. It makes me cringe at the thought of getting "something" on my precious knitting.


You might have heard the story:

Woman knitting while driving - cop yells "Pull over!" Woman yells back "No, cardigan!"

Driving and knitting - really a terrible idea, for lots of reasons.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

granhiker said:


> can not think of any


Ditto! Well, not the toilet...you really shouldn't be in there long enough to knit or crochet anyway!!


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

I do take my knitting into restaurants! Makes waiting for food easier, and I can still carry on a conversation with table mates while knitting something simple.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I would not knit in church, but take with me otherwise.


That is respect. There are other instances where knitting would not be appropriate also--good point.


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I was taught years ago by a dear friend to always have my knitting with me even if I never get to it. It is a way to calm the nerves or relieve the boredom. It is darn good advice!


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

I do too. My son had many hospital stays so I always had my knitting with me. I too knit while my husband drives. I may start to bring my knitting to work.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

don't knit in bed - we have a sleep number bed and if I punctured one of the air sacs, hubby would have a meltdown. god knows there are too many people having meltdowns around me every day! 
don't knit in the toilet. as soon as I sit down, everyone wants to have a conversation with me, or the phone gets handed in. 
don't knit in church, I have enough trouble trying to pay attention there already.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

If I think there is any chance to get a stitch or two done. It goes with me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It seems to me that every time I decide not to take my knitting with me (because I think I won't have a chance to use it), something happens and I end up with an hour or more with nothing to do.

So now I have it with me at all times "just in case".


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:



> Surely you wouldn't take your knitting to the toilet!!! :?: :?:
> I have to admit I am not paranoid about knitting - if I feel like doing it, I do some, if not, I don't think it's the end of the world. I'm usually too busy doing other things to knit so a garment take me ages to finish.


LOL!!! I feel exactly the same way. There are millions of wonderful things to do and see instead of feeling like you have to be knitting 24/7. In the rare occasions when I'm in a car and not driving, I love to look out the window and discover something new. In doctors' offices, there are always interesting magazines I don't subscribe to, or people to talk to. If I had to be knitting all day long I'd scream. So.... no, I NEVER take my knitting anywhere. Actually, if I move from my living room to my bedroom, I don't even take my knitting with me then. But if you like to do so, good for you. I'm sure your knitting is much lovelier than mine will ever be.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I take mine just about everywhere I go. Even to work. If I have a down time, I knit. I am one that cannot sit still with out doing something with my hands. I do not take mine to a funeral or church.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I can't handle boredom. I get fidgety n then i get sleepy. Stress me out but do not bore me. So having my knitting with me insures that I won't be bored


----------



## Gertie Gooch (Oct 20, 2014)

I take my knitting along to most places - just in case. I even have knitted in church when I am doing something I don't have to watch. My preacher at the time was also a knitter and thought it was great!


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have WIP things that are simple and they go anywhere. They are usually light in color because the light is not always good to check what you are doing. More involved things stay at home and are worked in good light sitting in my favorite chair, usually with a cat on my lap.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Georget said:


> I knit at home or in physicians waiting rooms. I consider it rude when I am with someone else because we are losing the art of conversation. When on long trips in the car I prefer to talk with whomever is there with me. Even at home my DH and I talk and I seldom ask him to wait until I finish a pattern or row. People are more important to me than any hobby I have.


Very good answer. Now, could you please get the message out to people and their cell phones!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

People mentioned taking knitting places where they will "get bored". For real? I'm an only child. I am NEVER bored. Knitting or not, reading or not, I am absolutely never bored. I may not like waiting in line or whatever, but, I'm not bored. I just look around and observe my surroundings. Or people watch, or whatever. But, nope, not bored.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I generally take my knitting with me...even just walking the dog. if I don't I have a book or sketch pad.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

I do too Take it along why not


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

No


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Gertie Gooch said:


> I take my knitting along to most places - just in case. I even have knitted in church when I am doing something I don't have to watch. My preacher at the time was also a knitter and thought it was great!


My priest is also a knitter so she might understand, but if you're an Episcopalian (who else would have a female priest?) it just wouldn't work......we never sit down for long enough. Episcopalian worship is physically demanding. Sit, stand and sing, kneel and pray, stand and say the Creed, sit and listen to Bible passages, stand and pray, and then, of course, get up and go to the altar rail for communion.

And, in case anyone is looking for a church or denomination.........the sermons are never longer than 10 or 15 minutes!!!!! ;-)


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

never


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, I take my knitting everywhere. Not to church, though.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

CTSDSS5 said:


> Yes, I take my knitting everywhere. Not to church, though.


The Terrible Knitters of Dent were famous for knitting in church - https://www.dalesdiscoveries.com/more-inspiration/71-terrible-knitters-of-dent

http://awoollyyarn.blogspot.com/2017/08/yorkshire-day-special-terrible-knitters.html


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

I keep a hat in progress in the car (also a book). My adult daughter is visually impaired and keeping a project in the car insures I have something to keep me occupied while waiting for her at appointments.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to always taking knitting or some other portable craft with me to appointments, but not anymore... I feel uncomfortable being watched in a waiting room and people inevitably stare... Now I look at my phone like just about every one else. I can read KP or emails or look at Facebook or play a game... If I'm reading a good book I may take that while I wait.

Visiting mum in hospital and the nursing home I always took my knitting.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

poulie said:


> Wish I could knit in church! Every week I think this! ...guess my mom ingrained in me well...Idle hands are the devils handiwork!
> Anyone found a loop hole of how to knit in church without the wrath of god coming from those around you?


I'm sure the wrath of God will not come down on you for knitting in church, especially if it helps you listen/concentrate on what you are hearing. 
I don't knit in church but my hands are busy taking notes and looking up the scriptures in the talk/sermon, in my bible. There is one lady who does knit and occasionally I see the movement of her hands out of the corner of my eye, but I don't find it a distraction. I guess it may bother some people though. I find phones pinging, ringing and beeping to be more bothersome... I do wonder why people don't silence their phones in church. I have my phone set to automatically silence while I'm in church and unsilence afterwards, via the 'do not disturb' function. 😊


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

I've taken up crocheting in the car when on a trip lasting more than 40 minutes or so. I get a row or two done.


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

I always have several projects on hand. I have an easy one in the car


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I always carry a project with me!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to take it with me to appointments when I had to wait in the office to be called. Then sadly, one time, I forgot a Baptismal gown I was working on. When I noticed it was gone several days later, I called and it could not be found. So much work and time lost.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I usually have a small project tucked away in my bag. And, I do knit before the Church service starts.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I carry it everywhere even if I don't get to do it. I had it with me during a college class because I was readying items for a craft show. Also I reallllyy don't sit still well. The instructor questioned me and I explained that I could concentrate better if my hands were occupied. I took notes as well. He spoke to a psychologist and told the whole class that I was right to do it and asked me to sit up front. He joked each class "what was I making him today?". We got along fine and I got my A.


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whyever not? In fact, there's a WIP that lives permanently in the bathroom within arm's reach of the 'throne'. It's a simple all knit tube with a nasty-to-work but pretty-looking yarn. Eventually, it'll be finished and replaced by an equally brainless project.
> 
> I do not knit in bed - no reason, just don't. I do not knit in the bathtub or shower; I don't like my project to get wet. I don't knit in the kitchen, but _only_ because there's nowhere to sit down in this house's kitchen.
> 
> Other than that, I knit any and everywhere.


Your post made me think of the Seinfeld episode where George goes into the bathroom of a Barnes & Noble with one of their books. When done, he is stopped at the door and told that the book "has been flagged" and can't go back on the shelf to be sold. He's told he must buy the book.

I wonder if any of your knitting "has been flagged!"


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I take my knitting every where . When my husband is driving I knit in the car. I always have my knitting with me even if I think I won't have an opportunity to knit because u don't always know. U could be sitting in traffic, waiting for something u didn't think u would have to wait for, waiting in doctors, dentists, etc offices. How about u? R there places where u would not knit?


I would not knit at church. I think it's rude. IF the Pastor takes the time and trouble to prepare a sermon then I think we should have the courtesy to at least give him our undivided attention.


----------



## sallybuckets (Oct 9, 2018)

Absolutely take it everywhere. My motto is "Never leave home without my knitting!!" 
I especially like to knit in church. It helps me to concentrate on the sermon. If I don't have something in my hands I'm looking around or reading the bible instead of listening. It's just my style, it might not work for everyone. 
With that said, I never take a project that has a complicated pattern, just one I have memorized that is very simple and repetitive.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm always the driver so unless we are stopping to eat or I will have to wait for someone I don't bother. I can't think of anywhere I wouldn't bring out my needlework of one type or another if I was going to be sitting or just listening to one blathering idiot or another..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Leam said:


> Your post made me think of the Seinfeld episode where George goes into the bathroom of a Barnes & Noble with one of their books. When done, he is stopped at the door and told that the book "has been flagged" and can't go back on the shelf to be sold. He's told he must buy the book.
> 
> I wonder if any of your knitting "has been flagged!"


Who would dare?!😈 
Whatever I make, usually gets washed before giving. The only exceptions are things someone sees me completing and greatly admires; in that case, I have often given it on the spot.


----------



## Janiesayler (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, I take it and knit while he is driving the RV, while I am waiting for whatever . . . . I have several projects going, but sometimes I take the smallest one, sometimes the simplest one, whatever works


----------

